# Smart Pot Question



## October420 (Nov 10, 2014)

I was looking at a YouTube video yesterday of a product demo for Awesome Pots. Looks similar to most fabric grow bags but with a few exceptions. Now during the video they talked about air pruning, that when the roots hit the inside of the bag the root tips are air pruned causing the roots to shoot off more growth. 

But what I found interesting was that they said that if you were to set their grow bag inside another, say like moving a one gallon bag inside a five gallon bag that the roots inside the one gallon would grow through the fabric into the five gallon bag. By doing so you would eliminate any transplant shock that might occur. 

Now I have a few plants in one gallon Smart Pots and I suppose I'm a week or so from transplanting into five gallon Smart Pots. 

My question is to those that have experience using Smart Pots. Can I simply place my plants in one gallon Smart Pots into five gallon Smart Pots? 

I'd love to be able to do it like that and reduce the possibility transplant shock. 

Peace


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2014)

I have never done that on purpose. I use smart pots all the time. Love them. They will do that, I just don't think I would make my plant work that hard. It isn't hard to transplant them. Interesting. See what others have to say.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2014)

I really no not know.  However, I really never see much transplant shock when I transplant.  Going to a larger container does not have to be a traumatic event for your plants.  I'm kind of the mind that growing through the bag is going to be tougher on the plant than transplanting.


----------



## kaotik (Nov 10, 2014)

..not to mention likely a huge waste of a pot (i don't imagine the 1 gal would be worth salvaging after this)

just transplant man, be gentle and no worries.. heck i've been rough and seen no signs of any transplant stress.  it's a pretty ** worry IMO


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2014)

The roots will grow through with no problems.


----------



## Locked (Nov 10, 2014)

pcduck said:


> The roots will grow through with no problems.



:yeahthat:

You can definitely put the one gallon Smart Pots right into the 5 gallon Smart Pots and fill the 5 gallon with soil and the roots will grow right through the 1 gallon pots.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes you can, but why?


----------



## October420 (Nov 11, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Yes you can, but why?



Well actually I suppose I have a little anxiety over all this transplanting business. However I didn't have any trouble transplanting from the Solo Cups into the one gallon bags and the plants didn't show any signs of shock, actually the opposite, they really seemed to take off after transplanting. 

I suppose things have been going so well I hate to rock the boat. I more than likely will simply remove the plants from their one gallon bags and move them into their final 5 gallon bags, just not looking forward to it. However it's good to know I could that I could just move them in their one gallon bags into the five's. 

Thanks for y'alls input.

Peace


----------

